# MX Leader from S. Africa



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Picked it up today. Big thanks to innergel! I'll type more later, gotta rush off to work right now - had to take the morning off to pick up the frame at the airport.....what a pain in the arse that was!

Paint chip on the TT near the cable entry port


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

That's quite striking. Testors makes a purple metalflake that should be a good starting point for touch ups


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*looks like I may need some blue touch up too*

Zmud...

b21

although i am in the wrong forum, should start with a D


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

barry1021 said:


> Zmud...
> 
> b21
> 
> although i am in the wrong forum, should start with a D


There's a red one though ...............................


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

b21,

Did you get it? I have lots of blue shades here. 

I found you a nicer one just a couple of hours ago. You really should give me a call before you do something crazy. You coulda made toomany jealous!

Am I expecting a package?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

zmudshark said:


> b21,
> 
> Did you get it? I have lots of blue shades here.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't be jealous at all.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I dunno, the Campy Record 9 speed is pretty sweet, yours is awfully pretty, though, and has the cool fork. 

I think it may be too late. I have a feeling b21 has jumped on a local bike.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

zmudshark said:


> I dunno, the Campy Record 9 speed is pretty sweet, yours is awfully pretty, though, and has the cool fork.
> 
> I think it may be too late. I have a feeling b21 has jumped on a local bike.


He can re-sell it.

Mine is beeeauteeeful!

Not awfully pretty.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

How do you know? It's still in a box in my garage.

And, yeah, yours is da bomb!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Apologies to ctam. The thread should be about your beautiful new Merckx. Please show us the build pictures and ride reports.

Toomany, let's take this outside...


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*took my breath away*



ctam said:


> Picked it up today. Big thanks to innergel! I'll type more later, gotta rush off to work right now - had to take the morning off to pick up the frame at the airport.....what a pain in the arse that was!
> 
> Paint chip on the TT near the cable entry port


absolutely fetching frame + fork, let's not forget that these frames are probably 8-10 years old. They flew from Belgium to SA to your destination. IMHO, it looks brand new, mint conditon. Paint chip is barely noticeable. Beautiful color scheme, unique. Enjoy!


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

That is one dead sexy looking bike......never seen it in that colorway either, so I can't imagine you'll be seeing another one of those around. 

BTW, a little mouse told me B21 has a sweet little Ugo-made steel heading his way.


----------

